# Sights



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

Can someone shed some insight on sights for me.

Contrast, Fixed, Night, Trijicon... 

I know basically what the terms mean... but which do I want on my next purchase... What do you like best and why?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fixed sights are "non-adjustable," though on most autos, the rear sight can be drifted in the dovetail to change the windage (the lateral point of impact). So if the pistol is shooting to the right or left, you can often correct it by moving the rear sight, but you may need to change something if the gun shoots high or low. I prefer fixed sights on defense guns, but adjustables are good for guns that live an easier life.

Night sights glow in the dark, and typically consist of small vials of radioactive tritium embedded in the sights. Trijicon is a manufacturer of tritium night sights (among other things). There are several other good such manufacturers, including Meprolight, which is my preference in night sights.

I've not heard of "contrast sights."


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

Do night sights make much difference during the day? Or are they harder to see than normal sights?


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

My Sig226 Navy has contrast sights. They are fixed sights, dove tailed rear sights like other fixed sight guns. As far as I can tell the only difference is, instead of a three dot sight, there is a dot on the front and a line for the rear sight. So when you line up your sights it will look like a lower case i, only with the dot sitting right on top of the line.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

GTD said:


> My Sig226 Navy has contrast sights. They are fixed sights, dove tailed rear sights like other fixed sight guns. As far as I can tell the only difference is, instead of a three dot sight, there is a dot on the front and a line for the rear sight. So when you line up your sights it will look like a lower case i, only with the dot sitting right on top of the line.


Interesting. Back in the Dark Ages, I believe that was called the "von Stavenhagen" pattern, or somesuch Eurotrash thing.

The Meprolight night sights I prefer are big and blocky, and therefore easy to see in daylight. They glow at least as well as the Trijicons, which came on my Glock 26.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

TrenyPick said:


> Do night sights make much difference during the day? Or are they harder to see than normal sights?


Night sights will essentially look like 3 dot white or greenish-white dots in daylight and they still present a very usable sight picture. There is no adverse effect in daylight.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Chiming in with a question...*

So what do you guys think about "red dot" sights?

I am starting to see them on alot of guns (long guns mostly- and mostly those are AR's), but I have never actually looked through one.

Are they a viable alternative (long gun or handgun) or are they for refugees from the country of MallNinjistan.(East of Pakistan/South of Old Navy)


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Interesting. Back in the Dark Ages, I believe that was called the "von Stavenhagen" pattern, or somesuch Eurotrash thing.
> 
> Dark ages or not, I have gotten pretty accurate with contrast sights. I can't say I prefer them over three dot sights. I could say, I love the way my 226 Navy performs and would not consider changing them. I'm not sure, but is Sig the only manufacture making contrast sights? In my opinion, if you like the gun, buy it. You will get use to the sights, if not you could have them changed.


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

I am deciding between the SP2022, P229 w/NS and P229 Two Tone all CPO.
The 2022 is about $100 cheaper, but I never held one... no one has one in the area.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck with your decision! It would be nice to be able to handle or fire a rental before you order it. I fell in love with the way the Sigs fit in my hand, extremely comfortable. I have a slightly large hand. I rented a Glock and fired my buddies HK several times. Having an all polymer frame was not a priority for me, so when I rented the P226 my mind was made up before I finished firing the first clip. I served eight years in the navy, so I decided on the P226 Navy. I don’t think you will be disappointed with either of those firearms you mentioned. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, I wasn't saying the von Stavenhagen pattern is bad. It works well. I was kidding around about the name being Eurotrash.



> So what do you guys think about "red dot" sights?
> 
> I am starting to see them on alot of guns (long guns mostly- and mostly those are AR's), but I have never actually looked through one.
> 
> Are they a viable alternative (long gun or handgun) or are they for refugees from the country of MallNinjistan.


They are excellent performance enhancers, especially under stress. All riflemen in my battalion, which now has lots and lots of combat experience, are issued the M68/Aimpoint. I do not know even a single guy who would go back to iron sights, given the choice. The dot sights are simply faster to use and enable more accurate shooting under stress.

Concerns about battery life (which in the new Aimpoints is like five years) are completely overblown. Durability is a minor issue on the Comp M2's on/off knob. Out of about 600 units fielded, we've seen five broken knobs. No civilian will put their sight through the abuse we do, though, and the newer Aimpoints have a better knob design that appears much more durable.

There are smallish dot sights, like the Docter, that some people are already carrying on pistols. The ideal, to my way of thinking, will be a spring-loaded one that folds flat when the pistol is holstered, then pops up and turns on when the pistol comes out of the holster. I think compact red dots will eventually be very common on carry guns. I'll be all over the first really practical one.


----------



## cmholliday (Feb 20, 2008)

I've gone through many calibers and manufacturers over the years, and my Sig P229R is my favorite handgun I've owned. I'll keep it forever, and not trade or sell it like I eventually do with most other handguns I've owned. It's extremely accurate and feels better to me in the hand then Glocks or HKs. 

The P229 is smaller then the P226, which is nice if you plan to carry concealed. The P229R SCT version comes standard with an accessory rail, TruGlo fiberoptic front sights, and Sig Nite Sites on the rear. It also comes with four 17 round magazines. 

The Glocks and HKs are excellent choices as well, and may actually be better in some ways for concealed carry. But for me I love my 229.


----------

